#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Vakbeurs Theatertechniek 2004 - GRATIS toegang

## admin

De Vakbeurs Theatertechniek is dé ontmoetingsplaats voor iedereen die meer wil weten over de benodigde technische faciliteiten rond podiumkunsten en zakelijke evenementen. Daarnaast zijn deze theatertechnische middelen ook van groot belang voor de inrichting van bijvoorbeeld musea, aulas, vergaderzalen in hotels, raadzalen van gemeenten of conferentie accommodaties etcetera. *GRATIS toegang* 
*
Beursdagen* 
maandag 26 januari 2004 van 11.00  20.00 uur 
dinsdag 27 januari 2004  van 10.00  17.00 uur 
woensdag 28 januari 2004 van 10.00  17.00 uur  

*Locatie*
Statenhal van het Nederlands Congres Centrum 
Churchillplein 10, 2517 JW Den Haag 
Postbus 82000, 2508 EA Den Haag 
Telefoon    070 306 63 66 

Meer hierover op: http://www.vakbeurs-theatertechniek.nl/

----------


## Rieske

Op http://www.zichtlijnen.nl/default.as...&path=u8728a68 tref je een overzicht aan van de lezingen tijdens de vakbeurs. Maar om die te kunnen volgen moet je, dacht ik, wel lid zijn van VPT.

----------


## speakerfreak

graits, ah vandaar dat we in `keer van school uitstapje daarheen doen:P

----------


## jurjen_barel

Misschien dat ik die maandag ff ga kijken. Kan gewoon uit school daarheen fietsen  :Big Grin: , kost 15 minuten denk k[8D]

----------


## LuxProDeo

IJs, weder, en de planning van de voorstelling van die avond dienende ben ik er de woensdagochtend.

Vooral benieuwd naar o.a. de Hog3, de nieuwe Midas (nederlandse introductie), de nieuwe digitale amp van d&b, de ADB Warp profiel, de Compulite Vector en vast nog wel meer interessants.

LuxProDeo

----------


## AJB

Hier vergeet iemand de Maxxyz  :Big Grin:  Wil idd de Hog3, Maxxyz en Compulite Vector zien... Wordt vooruitstrevend dagje...

----------


## Iko

> citaat:...... de nieuwe digitale amp van d&b, ........



Komt D&B ook al met een digitale amp of bedoel je Crown?


Greetzz Iko

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:...... de nieuwe digitale amp van d&b, ........
> ...



Ik bedoel de D12: http://www.dbaudio.com/en/prod/electronics/d12/

Misschien dat de term 'digitale versterker' niet helemaal juist is gebruikt, maar in ieder geval heeft het ding wel een digitale ingang en een processor aan boord met instellingen voor alle d&b kastjes en een rits andere functies.

LuxProDeo

----------


## Juce

ben ook eens benieuwd naar de stalogic centurion van stakebrand

Juce

----------


## Barthez

> citaat:Vooral benieuwd naar o.a. de Hog3, de nieuwe Midas (nederlandse introductie), de nieuwe digitale amp van d&b, de ADB Warp profiel, de Compulite Vector en vast nog wel meer interessants.



Ik kan je alvast vertellen dat de D12 echt geweldig is, ik heb m al een paar keer mogen gebruiken en het is echt een super versterker. Prachtig geluid, makkelijk in te stellen en gewoon overal voor te gebruiken, het enige minpuntje is dat ze EP-5 uitgangen hebben, dus je zit met iets meer verloopjes.

Het geluid wordt in ieder geval nog beter met de D12, ik heb al gehoord wat ze kunnen aan C7's B2-en, max15-en en max12-en, en je weet niet wat je hoort  :Big Grin: .

Maar D12 achter de nieuwe Q-serie klinkt helemaal te gek [^]

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Heb die E-PACs al eens aan het werk gezien, grappig spul inderdaad.... ben nog altijd geen audio maar weet wel wat ik hoor, en dat beviel best  :Smile: . Vandaag weer voor een d&b setje gestaan bij Di-Rect (stonden bij ons in het voorprogramma  :Wink: ) en dat is toch wel erg dik spul moet ik zeggen, begin bijna respect te krijgen voor de prijs die ze ervoor vragen  :Big Grin: . 

Ik ben dr dinsdag ook om eens een blik te werpen op alle leuke nieuwe lichtspulletjes, kijk wat er voor leuks aan seminars te beluisteren is en dan wordt dat al met al vast weer een interessante dag.

----------


## admin

Fairlight, de importeur van o.a. de merken Martin en Mach schreef ons het volgende voor publicatie. 

P E R S B E R I C H T

Fairlight zal op de Vakbeurs Theatertechniek o.a. aandacht besteden aan de nieuwste Martin Moving Heads, welke zich zeer wel laten toepassen in het theater.

Op de beurs tonen wij onder andere de nieuwe Mac 250 Entour en de Mac 550.
Als opvolger van de Mac 500 mag de 550 zich verheugen in zeer grote belangstelling uit de professionele markt.
De modulaire opbouw, de fantastische optiek en de standaard ingebouwde effect- en animatie-unit maken de Mac 550 de meest complete Moving Head in dit segment.

De Mac 250 Entour is opvolger van de roemruchte Mac 250, dé grote hit in de verhuurmarkt de afgelopen 5 jaren.
De spot wordt o.a. geleverd met twee verschillende lenzen en beschikt over een scala aan mogelijkheden. Daarnaast is de lichtopbrengst in dit segment ongeëvenaard.
Natuurlijk ontbreken ook de paradepaardjes uit de stal van Martin niet: de diverse uitvoeringen van de Mac 2000 zullen ook op de stand aanwezig zijn en gepresenteerd worden.

Dan is één van de belangrijkste items op de stand, de Martin Maxxyz lichtregietafel.
Inmiddels is de Maxxyz een geaccepteerde standaard in de wereld van topklasse DMX-lichtsturingen.
O.a. Theater de Flint in Amersfoort maakt sinds medio 2003 gebruik van de superieure techniek van de Maxxyz.
Op de stand zal productspecialist Gerrit Schottert diverse demonstraties geven. Bij deze demonstraties wordt gebruik gemaakt van het Martin Showdesigner pakket, welke software is geïntegreerd in de Maxxyz.

Dé Martin hit van 2002/2003 was de Martin Atomic stroboscoop. Nu heeft Martin het pakket rondom de stroboscoop uitgebreid met een speciale kleurenwisselaar (scroller) voor de Atomic; de Atomic Colors. De kleurenwisselaar zal kompleet met Atomic op de stand te zien zijn.

Dat importeur Fairlight voorloopt op het gebied van toepassingsgerichte innovatieve lichttechnieken bewijst ze met de introductie op de Nederlandse markt van een aantal zeer interessante en prijstechnisch uitermate aantrekkelijke LED-producten.

Van het Australisch merk LSC Lighting worden o.a. de Maxim en Minim DMX-consoles getoond. De Minim is een zeer interessant geprijsde 24 kringen lichttafel welke zeer bruikbaar is in kleinere theaters en bij reizende gezelschappen. De Maxim regietafels kunnen worden uitgevoerd met de Pat-Pad moving light module, waardoor deze tafel zeer aantrekkelijk wordt voor deels conventionele en deels intelligente lichtsystemen. Op de stand vindt u tevens een zeer interessante aanbieding van de LSC E-24, 24 kringen dimmerracks.

Uiteraard laten we meer zien, waaronder de producten van Eurotruss, Avolites, Powersoft, Eurolift, VMB en onder meer de nieuwe Jem Glaciator Extreme, een rookmachine die laaghangende rook produceert, op basis van heavy-fog vloeistof waardoor het gesleep met droogijskorrels tot het verleden behoort.

Tot slot laten we de plasmaschermen en LCD-displays zien van het merk One. 

Wilt u al het bovenstaande met eigen ogen bekijken, u bent van harte welkom op stand nummer 404/503.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik denk dat ik ook es kom kijken, moet nog ff zien hoe ik er kom maar denk dat ik dinsdag of woensdag even binnenval..

Uiteraard kom ik ook voor de hog3 de maxxyz en de vector..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

Gratuit!!!!!!!! C'est tres BON

Ik ga er Dinsdag de boel onveilig maken!!!!

Ideetje voor de volgende editie? J&H forum meeting????

Ciao

----------


## dokter dB

dokter dB gaat er maandag ook ff leuten. (statenhal is praktisch bij mij om de hoek).

----------


## Music Power

Ik heb voor de verandering de boel vandaag maar vast onveilig gemaakt. Standje gebouwd voor het bedrijf waar ik voor werk. Zag er over het algemeen goed uit de beurs. Ga er dinsdag ook zelf weer heen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Oke dan! Vandaag begint het...

Voor wie nog meer komt: tot vanmiddag! (Ik ben die scholier met een grote zwarte rugzak [ :Stick Out Tongue: ])

----------


## rinus bakker

ik ga daar dinsdag en woensdag belangstellend "rondhangen".
ik ben die goedgevulde ouwe kale met een schrijfmap.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Lol tot morgen Rinus  :Wink:  nog meer mensen die morgen ten tonele verschijnen of anderszins te ontmoeten zijn?  :Smile:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ben geweest. Echt KICKUH!!!

Weet k ook weer wat we komend jaar kunnen verwachten [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Verder verklap ik niets (voor zover er nog niets over is gezegd in dit topic) [:I] :Wink:

----------


## Juce

Ben ook net terug...  Ik hoop dat die spoorlijn voor de HST tussen antwerpen en amsterdam snel klaar is!!!  Er blijft maar geen eind komen aan die snelheidsbeperkingen.  Op de beurs waren wel een paar interessante dingen te zien, maar nu niet echt iets sensationeels.

Juce

----------


## splash

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> Weet k ook weer wat we komend jaar kunnen verwachten []



Helemaal nix dus....

De vakbeurs theatertechniek wordt maar eens in de twee jaar georganiseerd....
De volgende keer is pas weer in 2006.

----------


## AJB

MAXXYZ WAS MOOI !!! tafel met potentie ! thnx to LJ Gerrit voor de uitleg... :Big Grin:

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Ik ga morgen ook maar eens kijken. 
Had eigenlijk vandaag langs willen gaan, maar na een weekje sound of music
in het Antwerpense was uitrusten ook geen slechte keuze  :Wink: 

Tot morgen dus voor eenieder die er is en die ik tegen kom.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik ben morgen ook van de partij , degene met die met een stapel folders rondloopt en overal staat te kwijlen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ].
Ik heb bij Fairlight als wat programeer werk gezien van Lj Gerrit en ben zeer benieuwd naar het eind resultaat.

Voor sommigen , tot morgen

M.V.G

----------


## DjJeroen

Ook even wezen kijken vanmiddag. Had wat meer verwacht maar miss had ik wat te hoge verwachtingen :Smile: ! Ben ook ffies bij Fairlight geweest en Maxxyz ziet er stoer uit :Big Grin: ! Voor de mensen die nog gaan, kijk even op het middenterein (waar je wat kan drinken) hoe 1 van de trusjes erbij hangt. Word helemaal scheeft weggetrokken door de kabels die naar de andere truss lopen. [V] Zo zag ik op een stand ook nog een heleboel tyraps om van alles en nog wat op te hangen. [} :Smile: ] Have fun die nog gaan!

----------


## delighted

Na twee dagen beurs kan ik eigenlijk alleen maar concluderen dat de beurs goed is voor je sociale contacten, maar dat er verder niets nieuws te zien is. 

Ik ga er ook steeds minder van snappen dat iedereen zo staat te kwijlen bij de MaxXYZ. En zeker niet dat men bij Fairlight durft te beweren dat de MAxXYZ beter zou zijn dan de Hog III... Dream on....

----------


## Rieske

De lezingen bij VPT vielen vies tegen; studenten van een theateropleiding die hun scriptie's met veel geklungel en "euh's" oplazen. Ik had toch zeker wel vakmensen uit het veld verwacht. Erg jammer ....

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rieske_
> 
> De lezingen bij VPT vielen vies tegen; studenten van een theateropleiding die hun scriptie's met veel geklungel en "euh's" oplazen. Ik had toch zeker wel vakmensen uit het veld verwacht. Erg jammer ....



Alleen de lezingen aan het eind van de maandag waren van de OTT-studenten. En daar zaten erg klungelige studenten tussen. 

(Iemand die het verschil tussen links/rechts en stage-left/stage-right uitlegt en dat verkeerd doet [xx(][xx(], seminar volgspotten)

----------


## Rieske

Ja ! Daar was ik bij; superklungelige presentatie. Jammer van mijn tijd. [V]

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

De presentatie over line-arrays en het forum met o.a. Uri was wel erg interessant.

Verder: nieuwe compulite Vector is zeker een mooie tafel. Maxxyz vond ik persoonlijk
niks....

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rieske_
> Ja ! Daar was ik bij; superklungelige presentatie. Jammer van mijn tijd. [V]



Ik zat daar ook maandag bij. Volgens mij wist ie wel hoe het zat, maar doordat hij ff snel achterloos een voorbeeld noemde bracht hij het verkeerd over.

Verder niet echt veel bijzondere dingen aan bod gekomen, de halve lezing ging over hoeveel verschillende viziers hij al wel niet had gezien  :Smile:

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Rieske_
> ...



Die gozer had geen idee waar hij over aan het praten was. 
- Probeerde Auto-Pilot af te kraken maar heeft geen idee hoe het werkt waardoor hij dus foute voorbeelden gaf (Bijv. het voorbeeld van Romeo en Julia)
- Denkt dat volgspots het gaan winnen van de automatisering...

- En wie durft er nou glashard te beweren dat je als volgspotter alleen maar serieuze dingen mag zeggen op je intercom lijn??? Die lijn is toch bedoeld voor alleen maar ongein???  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door delighted_
> Die gozer had geen idee waar hij over aan het praten was. 
> - Probeerde Auto-Pilot af te kraken maar heeft geen idee hoe het werkt waardoor hij dus foute voorbeelden gaf (Bijv. het voorbeeld van Romeo en Julia)
> - Denkt dat volgspots het gaan winnen van de automatisering...
> - En wie durft er nou glashard te beweren dat je als volgspotter alleen maar serieuze dingen mag zeggen op je intercom lijn??? Die lijn is toch bedoeld voor alleen maar ongein???



We houden het erop, dat hij zijn scriptie nog moet herzien voordat hij m inlevert.  :Wink:

----------


## axs

Zow...

OOk vandaag even gaan wezen rondkijken in Den Haag (en achteraf bijna 4 uur gereden tot Antwerpen!)

Viel idd niets 'nieuws' te zien. Wel weer wat mensen tegen het lijf gelopen.  

Kan me voor de rest niet echt vinden in de reacties hier in dit topic.. Waarom iedereen zo kwijlen van Maxxyz? Omdat er 2 schermen bijstonden om het één en ander wat in 3D voor te stellen?
Snap natuurlijk wel dat het leuk is om te zien voor mensen die niet werken met zulke tafels... maar om dan na 1 demonstratie te gaan lopen verkondigen 'waauw', 'cool', 'stoer' is....
Maxxyz is voor bepaalde toepassingen idd wel een leuke tafel, maar er zal nog heel wat moeten aangepast en verbeterd worden voordat ze ook maar kan 'rieken' aan een hog (3).
Maxxyz zal zich eerst en vooral nog moeten bewijzen bij de operators... en dat is *momenteel* nog niet echt het geval.
Ik wacht dus nog voorzichtig af!
Of houden we het er ff op dat het 'martin' is en dus bij velen hier aanbeden wordt wegens de naambekendheid?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Gisteren ook geweest, en ook bij Gerrit langsgeweest (sorry dat ik me niet voorgesteld heb, dacht er later pas aan dat ik een Gerrit al wel eens op het forum gezien had  :Smile: ). Vond de MaxxyZ qua uiterlijk een leuk ding; heb er niet echt veel programmeerwerk van gezien, maar wat ik zag was inderdaad niet superspectaculair in vergelijk met andere tafels. De GrandMA viel me wat tegen maar dat misschien omdat er iemand achter zat die nogal moest zoeken naar functies en daarbij een x-aantal menuutjes doorliep in een noodtempo zodat het er erg onoverzichtelijk uitzag. De Hog heb ik wel zien staan, maar die werd niet echt gedemonstreerd. Wegens wat tijd-tekort niet echt naar kunnen vragen helaas, hopelijk kom ik die nog eens ergens on the road tegen. Vond qua user-interface de Martin tafel toch wel ver boven de andere uitsteken; lekker grote faders, handig met die lcd-knoppen erop, goeie screens. Niks te klagen; maar goed hoe het qua programmeergemak is kom je denk ik pas achter wanneer je er zelf achter zit. 

Dan nog die lezingen. Line-array ben ik ook geweest (jaja  :Smile: ), voor degenen die ook geweest zijn; ik hoorde bij het gezelschap dat nog vragen durfde te stellen naderhand  :Wink: . Vond die lezing wel okee, de andere lezing over de creativiteit van 't lichtontwerp viel me erg tegen... beetje slechte presentatrice waardoor het eigenlijk helemaal niet over een lichtontwerp ging, maar meer over de omgang met regisseur en wanneer je je werk verricht. Had er wat anders van verwacht dus helaas. Verder een geslaagd dagje, kon meteen door naar de Vara Laat studio dus ik had weer niks te klagen gisteren, veel gezien; veel geleerd!

----------


## speakerfreak

ben net terug, om kwart voor 10 kwam ik er aan, lekker rustig dan nog :Smile:  na anderhalf uur had ik het alleen toch wel gezien :Wink: , maar was toch wel ff leuk om er geweest te zijn

----------


## Barthez

> citaat:Vond qua user-interface de Martin tafel toch wel ver boven de andere uitsteken; lekker grote faders, handig met die lcd-knoppen erop, goeie screens.



Ik vond het allemaal wel lichtelijk overdreven, vooral die gigantische faders[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]. Verder wel een mooie tafel, het was er alleen wel erg druk toen ik er stond dus ik heb helaas niet echt veel meegekregen van de werking[:I]

----------


## AJB

Ik begrijp niet helemaal wat delighted zegt; Gerrit heeft namelijk ook niet beweert dat de Maxxyz beter zou zijn dan de hog3. Persoonlijk heb ik de gehele dag gedaan over 4 lichtcomputers; hog3, vector red, maxxyz en grandMA. Hierbij is maar 1 conclusie te trekken; ze kunnen allemaal hetzelfde, enkel de manier van proggen bepaalt de geschiktheid. De Maxxyz is in potentie een goede tafel door zijn overzichtelijkheid, en prima views. Verder lijkt de Hog3 goed en werkt fijn, maar ik heb geen functies gevonden die niet op andere tafels zaten (na uitvoerig overleg met de programmeurs). Een grandMA en een Vector hebben bij de colorpicker als enige de mogelijkheid om te dimmen op kleur, en volgens Olivier van MA komen er een aantal zeer interessangte matrix-functies aan... Wat mij opviel bij de Lightco stand was de uitstekende werking van losse matrix-boards voor HogPC. De prijs van de dmx-widget (1500!!!) is echter waanin...[V] Compulite blinkt uit in veelzijdigheid (elke functie is in te stellen op a) compulite manier b) hog-manier van proggen). Mijn persoonlijke voorkeur gaat uit naar de hog3 en de maxxyz, indien de laatste bewijst stabiel te zijn (te korte release tijd voor een betrouwbaar antwoord hierop). De maxxyz zal mijns inziens voor rock&roll + disco klussen top zijn, terwijl de hog3 meer zal trekken naar de mega-shows en theater/tour dingetjes. Grote knoppen van Maxxyz werken wel erg lekker bij een transenergy hoor  :Wink: 

Fijn aan de Hog3 t.o.v. de Hog2 vind ik met name de knoppen die ook onderaan het rechterscherm corresponderen met de soft-buttons. Dit werkt snelle/accurater. Verder is de Hog3 prachtig vormgegeven, en blijf ik zweren bij de hog-effects. 

Voor iedereen die vandaag nog gaat; veel plezier  :Big Grin: 

grtz AJB

----------


## cobi

Inderdaad. Weinig echt nieuws, maar dat was er op de Plasa ook niet te zien. Wat ik wel een heel groot voordeel vond is dat er geen/weinig stands met van die discomeuk stond te 'pompen'.

Een beurs is altijd leuk om dingen te bekijken, maar ik wil ook dingen horen. 10 jaar terug stonden er op Music&Harmony (bestaat al niet eens meer) allemaal van die luister cabines waar je ook dingen in kon beluisteren, dan wordt het natuurlijk echt leuk. 

Wat ik ook mis is een mogelijkheid op mengtafels uit te proberen. Gewoon met een koptelefoon en een Adat en het wordt allemaal een stuk interessanter.

----------


## AJB

Beste Cobi...

Ik heb zowel luistercabine's als uitprobeerbare mengtafels gezien (DM2000 yamaha ?!)...
Was wel allemaal onoverzichtelijk opgesteld, maar mogelijkheden waren er [:I]

----------


## Gast1401081

ben gisteren geweest, 

vooral gezellige beurs, op 1 iemand na, maar daar maak ik verder geen woorden aan vuil...
divese andere vrienden uit de bizz gezien/gesproken, en enkele zeer interessante ontwikkelingen gezien.
Jammer dat Vari*lite geen eigen tafel mee had. Want was de verdere discussie een beetje overbodig geweest, lijkt me.

(enne Rinus? champie was OK?)

----------


## AJB

Sorry Gerard, maar dat over die Vari*Lite tafel ben ik totaal niet met je eens... En met mij zullen er meer mensen zijn die bijv. een hog preferen boven een virtuoso...

----------


## FiëstaLj

Zow vandaag ook even geweest...

Veel leuke dingen gezien, hog III is tegek natuurlijk, maxxyz zag er ook leuk uit maar gerrit was de hele dag zo druk dat ik weinig heb kunnen vragen.. helaas maar dat komt nog wel een ander keertje goed.

Verder een leuke dag gehad.

----------


## Juce

wat bedoel jij eigenlijk met kleur dimmen?
Als ik mij niet vergis kan je met de hog III ook je saturation van je kleuren aanpassen als je dat bedoeld?  En het leuke is nog ook dat je dat ook visueel kunt doen op een kleurenschijf.

Juce

----------


## Radar

Vandaag ook naar de beurs geweest.
In de ochtend uren lekker rustig, standhouders namen rustig de tijd om te praten.
Vooral als je nieuw bent in deze wereld zeker de moeite waard om daar geweest te zijn.

Wat mij opviel was dat EV een copy van de DAP k-112 op de markt heeft gezet, jammer allen dat er niet de mogelijkheid bestond om te luisterren.

Goeie beurs, laagdrempelig qua entree, ben benieuwd of er ook zoiets bestaat voor pa/recording.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Radar_
> Wat mij opviel was dat EV een copy van de DAP k-112 op de markt heeft gezet



Kopie van DAP??? Wie wil dat nou? Ik dacht dat DAP juist zo'n OEM-namakertje was!

----------


## speakerfreak

Juist  :Big Grin:

----------


## boes123

zeg nooit veel hier maar als ik lees dat iemand denkt dat ev iets van dap copieerd moet hij/zij toch eens wat meer rond kijken wie wie copieerd [:I]
meer zeg ik hier niet over  :Big Grin:

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Beste Cobi...
> 
> Ik heb zowel luistercabine's als uitprobeerbare mengtafels gezien (DM2000 yamaha ?!)...
> Was wel allemaal onoverzichtelijk opgesteld, maar mogelijkheden waren er [:I]



Is dat zo? Behalve de stand van Audio Electronic Matijsen heb ik niets gezien aan luisterkabines en uitprobeer mengtafels (waar dus ook wat signaal op stond om te mixen). Maar goed, zal wel aan mij liggen.

----------


## AJB

Zou best kunnen Cobi, ben geen geluidsman, zag alleen iemand met trombone ofzo een hokje insneaken... Er stonden wel op meerder plekken mengtafels + spul om te mixen (adat recorders enzo)

To Juce; Het dimmen op basis van kleur, is niets anders dan in gelijke kleurintentie naar donker toe. Op een HogIII kun je gewoon 2 que's maken, 1 kleur, 2de donkerdere kleur; en voila het effect is vrijwel gelijk... Dit is echter niet zo nauwkeurig als een aparte kleurdimming... Ik zou zeggen; probeer het effect eens, en reageer dan weer.

grtz. AJB

----------


## Rieske

> citaat:niets gezien aan luisterkabines en uitprobeer mengtafels (waar dus ook wat signaal op stond om te mixen).



Dan ben je de stand van Midas de Verona voorbijgelopen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Een grandMA en een Vector hebben bij de colorpicker als enige de mogelijkheid om te dimmen op kleur,




Dit is ook mogelijk bij de MaXXyz, ik begreep in eerste instantie niet wat ze bedoelden. Maar na uitleg van een techneut (waarvan ik de naam ben vergeten)ging bij bij het lampje branden.

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rieske_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:niets gezien aan luisterkabines en uitprobeer mengtafels (waar dus ook wat signaal op stond om te mixen).
> ...



Fuck! ik heb echt zitten dromen of de jaren beginnen te tellen oogtechnisch gezien, dat zou ook kunnen. 

Die Verona wou ik uitproberen. Ik heb 'em wel gezien maar dat hokje niet. Volgende keer toch maar bij elke stand even vragen of ik toevallig nog een luisterhok weer over het hoofd heb gezien. :Smile:

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:_Geplaatst door FiëstaLj_
> 
> Zow vandaag ook even geweest...
> 
> Veel leuke dingen gezien, hog III is tegek natuurlijk, maxxyz zag er ook leuk uit maar gerrit was de hele dag zo druk dat ik weinig heb kunnen vragen.. helaas maar dat komt nog wel een ander keertje goed.
> 
> Verder een leuke dag gehad.



Sorry, dat ik niet voor iedereen voldoende tijd had om de MaXXyz uit te leggen. Een goede uitleg kan ook niet in een kwartier, daarom nodig ik iedereen uit voor een vrijblijvende demo.
Mail me even, zodat we even een afspraak kunnen maken vooruitgebreide demonstratie.

----------


## Rieske

Er stond ook geen hokje maar er lag een koptelefoon met multitrack bij de Verona. 

Een hokje past ook zo moeilijk op een mengtafel [8D] Tenzij het een pashokje is ....

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rieske_
> Er stond ook geen hokje maar er lag een koptelefoon met multitrack bij de Verona. 
> 
> Een hokje past ook zo moeilijk op een mengtafel [8D] Tenzij het een pashokje is ....



En dan moet je ook nog bij de tafel kunnen _staan_. Als iedereen dan om elke tafel een hok plaatst, dan zullen ze voor volgend jaar ff de hal moeten uitbouwen [ :Embarrassment: )] :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

Dat hokje was meer bedoeld om de akoestisch dichte probeer-ruimte te demonstreren.
Voor het geval dat je er een telefooncel-geluiid verwacht: ze hebben er een microfoon in gehangen, en er een lexicon-galm op gezet. In een hokkie van 2x2 meter een akoestiek van een kathedraal......

en verder was er genoeg te proberen, had ff een vertegenwoordiger aangesproken...Die verona is trouwens wel weer een vreselijk leuke optie geworden. Schijnt dat je de case erbij krijgt, geloof ik..( correct me etc..)

----------


## Snuffeldier

Hoop leuke en interessante dingen gezien. Dat gedoe over Martin overigens.... Er zijn wel een boel mensen die alleen al bij het merk beginnen te kwijlen, terwijl Martin nog steeds een erg middelmatig product maakt... 

Zag overigens dat Mobil Truss er ook stond.. Heb de prijzen gechecked... het is echt waar... goeie truss en statieven voor weinig...

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat:Wat mij opviel was dat EV een copy van de DAP k-112 op de markt heeft gezet, jammer allen dat er niet de mogelijkheid bestond om te luisterren.



Geloof je het zelf????

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Snuffeldier_
> Hoop leuke en interessante dingen gezien. Dat gedoe over Martin overigens.... Er zijn wel een boel mensen die alleen al bij het merk beginnen te kwijlen, terwijl Martin nog steeds een erg middelmatig product maakt...



Dat met Martin komt door de toegankelijkheid. Je weet wel het bekende fenomeen dat er scholiertjes zijn die hun eigen drive-in show willen opstarten (me2). Vervolgens zien ze bij verschillende grotere drive-in shows en producties MArtin-lampen hangen, welke het niet totaal onaardig doen, wees nu eerlijk. Bij het zien beginnen de scholieren te kwijlen en denken: dat wil ik ook, aangezien ze tot dus toe alleen maar met SkyPech kennis hebben gemaakt. Martin heeft zo in hun websites geinvesteerd, dat iedereen m kan vinden. Met de zoekmachine of gewoon Martin.com intypen in je adres regel.

De kwalitatief betere merken kom je nauwelijks tegen en als je ze ziet heb je soms moeite om het merk van een afstandje te lezen en als je dan zoekt op internet, krijg je vaak dat de site ergens achteraan staat in je zoekresultaten en dat er eerst nog 100 pagina's andere hits voorbij komen. Geen wonder dat alleen de ervaren technici de site kennen...  :Wink:

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> Zow...
> Maxxyz is voor bepaalde toepassingen idd wel een leuke tafel, maar er zal nog heel wat moeten aangepast en verbeterd worden voordat ze ook maar kan 'rieken' aan een hog (3).



Beste Tom,

Allereerst bedankt voor je feedback tijdens de demo. Maar als ik zo vrij mag zijn, wil ik graag even reageren op je reactie
_maar er zal nog heel wat moeten aangepast en verbeterd worden voordat ze ook maar kan 'rieken' aan een hog (3)._. 

Zou je het wat specifieker kunnen omschrijven wat er aangepast dient te worden? 
Wij luisteren erg graag naar de reactie van operators, de tafel is mede zover gekomen door de feedback van jullie operators.

----------


## AJB

Ik vind dat "rieken naar een Hog3" erg dramatisch omschreven, en zeker niet terecht... Natuurlijk kan het zo zijn dat jij je prettiger voelt met een hog3, maar qua functionaliteit liggen beide computers echt niet ver van elkaar af... De opbouw is zeker compleet anders, maar beide systemen hebben voor- en nadelen. Verklaar de Hog3 nog niet heilig voordat je met beide computers gewerkt hebt...Straks vergis je je nog  :Wink: [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik vraag me echt af of je het verschil in show gaat zien tussen de 3 tafels, wanneer je op alledrie een operator hebt staan die er zich achter thuisvoelt. Denk dat dat eigenlijk niet zo is, en dan zijn de tafels voor mij (geen ervaring op alledrie) redelijk gelijk te noemen, en dus is het heel erg een kwestie van wie zich waarbij lekker voelt, en wat voor jou het handigste werkt. Iedereen heeft toch een andere manier van werken en programmeren, die op de ene tafel beter gaat dan de andere. Zijn er werkelijk specifieke & bruikbare (niet geheel onbelangrijk!) functies die een van de drie tegenover een andere tafel WEL heeft? 
Een ander punt is de stabiliteit, maar dat is iets dat zich door de tijd moet uitwijzen. Vond die visualizers trouwens wel grappig, maar of ze nu echt zo bruikbaar zijn... Van tevoren programmeer je toch eigenlijk niet zo heel erg veel lijkt me, misschien patchen ofzo maar dat kan ik met onze frog ook al offline.

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
>  Van tevoren programmeer je toch eigenlijk niet zo heel erg veel lijkt me, misschien patchen ofzo maar dat kan ik met onze frog ook al offline.



Dat jij geen grote shows doet; prima, maar vooraf programmeren is bij een flinke productie echt wel efficient ! Denk eens aan een nacht programmeren; naast een operator, moeten alle lampen branden, een mactech aanwezig zijn, een beheerder van de hal enz. Dit alles kan in een pre-program room gedaan worden met wysiwyg of martin showdesigner... Er zijn door Tenfeet zelfs als shows gedaan die rechtstreeks uitgegaan zijn (zonder bijschaven op locatie) !! Mogelijkheden zat dus...

Verder ben ik het grotendeels eens met je verhaal van de tafels, maar zei hiervoor al hetzelfde. Vind het jammer dat mensen veel gehoord hebben over de hog, en daardoor de (soms betere) alternatieven geen kans geven. Ik ben persoonlijk zeer tevreden met de GrandMA, en geef de maxxyz een goede kans. Neemt natuurlijk niet weg dat ook de Hog3 een fijne computer is... Maar de toekomst zal leren welke tafel betrouwbaar blijkt..

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> Van tevoren programmeer je toch eigenlijk niet zo heel erg veel lijkt me, misschien patchen ofzo maar dat kan ik met onze frog ook al offline.



Ben ik niet helemaal met je eens. Grote producties voorbereiden met Martin MSD of WYSIWYG geeft niet alleen financiele voordelen voor het verhuurbedrijf/opdrachtgever maar ook vele voordelen voor de operator zelf:
 [list][*] Bij daglicht programmeren[*] In je eigen vertrouwde omgeving programmeren[*] Geen last van de soundchecks[*]En zo kan ik wel even doorgaan.........[/list]
Ik ben van mening dat je 80% van de show kan voorbereiden, op lokatie zal je alleen wat Pan/Tilt -en Focus presets moeten bijstellen. Verder zullen je de diverse "time" instellingen moeten doorlopen.
Een leuk klein extra'tje van de MaXXyz is, dat deze over een DVD speler en ingebouwde speakers beschikt, zodat je nog beter de show kan programmeren. :Wink: 

Voor de rest ben ik het met je eens. Iedereen heeft zijn eigen manier van programmeren. Dus probeer ze eerst alle 3 en trek je eigen conclusie!

----------


## Snuffeldier

Jammer dat dit weer een soort Martin topic is geworden..... Als je het mij vraagt zijn de GrandMa en de Hog toch wel iets serieuzere producten dan weer een Martin netniet doosje....
Wanneer kan iemand mij eens uitleggen waarom je bij martin rental altijd 10% extra yokes meekrijgt als wat je huurt..... Inderdaad, dan is de kans dat hetgeen je gehuurd hebt ook werkt wat groter... of ben ik nou zo gestoord...
Zullen we ons nu weer met volwassen producten bezig gaan houden?

Ik vond de vakbeurs theatertechniek een buitengewoon goede beurs voor Nederland. Ik ben blij dat dit soort initiatieven er zijn. Laten we het inhoudelijk houden over de beurs en de ontwikkelingen in ons vakgebied ipv het over volslagen onbelangrijke martin doosjes te hebben.

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Er zijn door Tenfeet zelfs als shows gedaan die rechtstreeks uitgegaan zijn (zonder bijschaven op locatie) !! Mogelijkheden zat dus...



Je zult ALTIJD bij moeten schaven op locatie. Het is immers ONMOGELIJK om de fixtures exact in te hangen zoals de spots in de wysiwyg tekening is getekend. Je p/t-palette moet je dus altijd checken. Ben wel met je eens dat er al een flink aantal shows kant en klaar uit de diverse wysiwyg-studios zijn komen rollen.





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Snuffeldier_
> 
> Jammer dat dit weer een soort Martin topic is geworden..... Als je het mij vraagt zijn de GrandMa en de Hog toch wel iets serieuzere producten dan weer een Martin netniet doosje....
> Wanneer kan iemand mij eens uitleggen waarom je bij martin rental altijd 10% extra yokes meekrijgt als wat je huurt..... Inderdaad, dan is de kans dat hetgeen je gehuurd hebt ook werkt wat groter... of ben ik nou zo gestoord...
> Zullen we ons nu weer met volwassen producten bezig gaan houden?



Persoonlijk vind ik het juist netjes als ik spares mee krijg als ik ergens wat huur. Iedere spot kan natuurlijk kapot gaan. Bij martin rental krijg je spares mee, maar bij bijv. Flashlight ook. Ik ben ook geen enorme fan van de mac's maar denk dat je "argumenten" hier niet terecht zijn.





> citaat:
> Ik vond de vakbeurs theatertechniek een buitengewoon goede beurs voor Nederland. Ik ben blij dat dit soort initiatieven er zijn. Laten we het inhoudelijk houden over de beurs en de ontwikkelingen in ons vakgebied ipv het over volslagen onbelangrijke martin doosjes te hebben.



En dat was juist het probleem van de beurs. Er was weinig nieuws te zien. Iedereen die z'n oren en ogen een beetje de kost geeft in het wereld heeft niets nieuws kunnen vinden op de beurs.

Het was wel een goede locatie om een hoop oude bekenden weer eens tegen te komen. En dat is natuurlijk ook een hoop waard [8D]

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ik doe het niet, ik doe het niet, ik doe het niet.....toch wel! kan het niet nalaten te zeggen snuffeldier....eerst ga je ergens hokkiewokkiemokkie truss hier lopen aanprijzen op het forum, en vervolgens ga je op martin lopen zeuren als zijnde een net niet bedrijf....geloof dat op dit moment na de HOG2/3, GrandMA en AVO's de Maxxyz toch een van de tafels is uit de hogere delen van dit vakgebied...

dus als jij het nu eens zou hebben over wat JOU nu is opgevallen op de beurs zou het denk ik veel meer bijdragen aan deze discussie, waarom vind je de maxxyz net niet in vewrgelijking met de HOG's? voorbeelden AUB!

zelf heb ik niet de mogelijkheid gehad om deze beurs te bezoeken, stond de GrandMA Micro er al in een definitieve productieversie?
Den kzelf dat dit een tafel is die erg veel waar bied voor zijn geld, geloof net zo duur als bijv. een LICON, met toch een beetje meer functionaliteiten.

Ralph

----------


## moderator

Was er verder nog leuks nieuws???
mensen nog led nieuwtjes?
nieuws van het audio vlak?

trekken?
andere theaterspecifieke ontwikkelingen???

----------


## Barthez

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> Was er verder nog leuks nieuws???
> mensen nog led nieuwtjes?
> nieuws van het audio vlak?
> 
> trekken?
> andere theaterspecifieke ontwikkelingen???



Ik moet zeggen, wat mij erg opviel was dat bijna elke audio-fabrikant wel een "mini-"Line-array had hangen. Ik volg zelf al enige tijd de ontwikkelingen rond de nieuwe Q-serie van D&B, maar ik wist niet dat er meer merken mee bezig waren. Ik dacht D&B heeft weer eens een primeurtje, maar overal hingen die kleine line-array's  :Big Grin: .

Jammer dat er weinig te horen was van al deze nieuwe systemen, maar laten we hopen dat we dit binnenkort eens bij een paar grote concerten kunnen gaan beluisteren, en vergelijkingen kunnen gaan maken.

wat licht betreft, ik wist dat de catalyst van HES er aan kwam, maar wat een geweldig ding, Ik zou bijna zeggen, "Doet u mij er daar maar 3 van, en nee hoor, ze hoeven niet ingepakt te worden, ik ga ze meteen gebruiken"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [^]

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Nog even over het vooraf programmeren: good points  :Smile: . Ik kan het niet dus daarom doe ik het niet, maar kan me nu inderdaad voorstellen dat het met een goeie visualizer (die ook klopt met je koppen / gobo's / kleuren etc) al aardig wat dingen kunt doen. Dan toch vind ik het effect in een zaal heeeeeel anders, maar soit er zit zeker wat in!

Andere interessante dingen: die Digico's, maarja dat is gewoon redelijk geil spul... lijkt me dat iedereen het daar wel over eens is. En ik heb nog staan kijken bij die gobo projector van Rosco. Die projecteerde een redelijk vet watervlak op de muur, met een 70 graden lens ook erg groot!! We wilden 'm eigenlijk al gaan kopen, helaas bleek het een pre-productie model te zijn, en willen ze de mogelijkheid tot dmx-aansturing & shutter niet gaan inbouwen. Stomme zet anders had ik er wel eentje willen hebben, maarja... dan niet! 
Martin stand de nieuwe 550 bewonderd, alhoewel er niet echt bizar veel mee gedaan werd. Kryptons hadden we al, en die Entours leken me niet veel verschillen, hoewel de andere lens redelijk goed schijnt te zijn? 
Heb me ook verbaasd over de hoeveelheid LED-apparaten overal, van geinig tot ronduit lelijk; maar leuk om te zien dat er zo over nagedacht wordt!

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> Martin stand de nieuwe 550 bewonderd, alhoewel er niet echt bizar veel mee gedaan werd.



Of je had beter moeten opletten. Je kon natuurlijk altijd ondergetekende of een van mijn collega's vragen of ze voor je deze spot even wilde demonstreren. Daar is deze beurs toch voor bedoeld? :Wink: 





> citaat:Kryptons hadden we al, en die Entours leken me niet veel verschillen



Hiervoor geldt het zelfde. Wat doe anders op zo'n beurs...beetje rond hangen en populair doen?
Nogmaals de verschillen:
 [list][*] Krypton 20,6 graden lens - Entour 17 graden lens incl. een 14 graden lens die gratis wordt meegeleverd[*] Entour bezit een extra gobowiel met break-up gobo's[*] Entour bezit een compleet achromatisch lenzen systeem, scherpere projecties[*] Gobo wisseling is sneller als die van de Krypton[*] Entour bezit een regulairbare fan, de fan gaat pas draaien als de lamp heet begint te worden. In tegenstelling tot de Krypton, spanning op de spot, fan gaat draaien[*] Entour is enkele Euro's duurder dan de Krypton[/list]

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door delighted_
> [br
> Je zult ALTIJD bij moeten schaven op locatie. Het is immers ONMOGELIJK om de fixtures exact in te hangen zoals de spots in de wysiwyg tekening is getekend



Sorry...maar niet helemaal juist... Als je rigging in orde is, kun je met de pipe-printer perfect spotjes inhangen. Deze printer maakt een sticker over de gehele lengte van je truss, met daarop aangegeven waar de spots komen ! MSD is nog niet zover dat het perfect nauwkeurig is (spotsizes kloppen bijv. niet), maar wyg is dit zeker wel ! Tenfeet heeft shows gedraait in 1 keer vanaf wyg, zonder bij te werken... Dit vergt erg veel voorbereiding, en een superstrakke opbouw, maar mogelijk is het zeker wel !

Als snuffeldier nog geloofwaardig wil overkomen kan hij beter niet van die ONTZETTEND onnozele opmerkingen plaatsen... Martin is naar mijn weten de grootste moving-light fabrikant in de wereld... Correct me if i'm wrong...[B)]

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Snuffeldier_
> 
> Wanneer kan iemand mij eens uitleggen waarom je bij martin rental altijd 10% extra yokes meekrijgt als wat je huurt..... Inderdaad, dan is de kans dat hetgeen je gehuurd hebt ook werkt wat groter... of ben ik nou zo gestoord...



Ja, ja. Nou ik heb nog wel wat leuke foto's liggen van kapotte varilites die, bij gebrek aan vari-kisten (hoe zou dat toch kunnen?) op lege Mac kisten werden afgevoerd.

Nou wil ik niet zeggen dat Macjes beter zijn van Varilites, maar als je gewoon simpel nadenkt, dan weet je dat er tijdens produkties altijd (van welk merk dan ook) iets kapot kan gaan, en dan vind ik het netjes van Martin Rental (en gelukkig vele andere) dat ze daar op voor zijn bereid.

By the way: als je dit soort uitspraken doet, dan vraag je er wel bijna om dat dit een Martin Topic wordt.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Ik zal het gezeur over martin is nix, martin is supper bla bla maar opbreken door mijn menig van de beurs te geven.

Ik vond er toch wel een aantal interessante dingen tussen staan , zo de nieuwe digitale 2 of 4 of 6 of 8 kanaals digitale EQ. Een zeer mooi , goed bedacht speeltje voor f.o.h , of monitors. Samen mat het fader paneel zeer goed bruibaar denk ik.

Hog 3 hebben we bij mijn stage bedrijf al staan [^] dus die kon ik al. Maxxyz en Grand MA zijn bijde zeer mooie tafel , zien er ook overzichtelijk uit en kunnen zich of hebben zich al helemaal of deels bewezen vind ik. Tuurlijk moet er nog wel aan gesleuteld worden , maar de Hog 3 is ook nog niet 100% stabiel.

De nieuwe soundcraft MH3 console en groter / kleiner broer(tjes) vond ik er ook zeer interessant bij staan , mooie specs een een goed uiterlijk.

Natuurlijk de nieuwe Midas Verona. Zeer mooie tafel een ook heel goed nagedacht over het gedeelte onder de kap , en de reparatie ervan.

ook weer een aantal bekende gesproken en weer wat opgetoken.

Mooie beurs en voor idereen toegankelijk , van hobby tot groot bedrijf iedereen is welkom en kan informatie krijgen.

M.V.G

----------


## lifesound

> citaat:
> de nieuwe digitale 2 of 4 of 6 of 8 kanaals digitale EQ.







> citaat:
> De nieuwe soundcraft MH3 console en groter / kleiner broer(tjes)



ik weet niet in welk jaar jij leeft ....[8D]
Maar die 2 dingen bestaan al wel wat langer hoor.  :Wink: 

Die verona, dat is inderdaad een nieuwtje.

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door R. den Ridder_
> zelf heb ik niet de mogelijkheid gehad om deze beurs te bezoeken, stond de GrandMA Micro er al in een definitieve productieversie?



Heb er 1 zien staan, bij rolight. Deze was niet definitief, op het scherm was enkel de mededeling te zien dat de tafel binnenkort uit zou komen, maar je kon hem verder niet uitproberen.

Maar ik heb er verder niet over doorgevraagd, dus het zou ook kunnen dat die mededeling een screensaver o.i.d. is geweest.

Het is een lekker compact tafeltje, en de kwaliteit van het kleine ingebouwde kleurenscherm vond ik erg meevallen, maar verder dus weinig over te melden. Ben wel geen fan van de MA knoppen, die klikkers met een verhoogd vakje erop, maar da's mijn mening, er zullen vast mensen zijn die erbij zweren boven de pc stijl knoppen van de compulites en de hogs.

LuxProDeo

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Gerrit_
> 
> Hiervoor geldt het zelfde. Wat doe anders op zo'n beurs...beetje rond hangen en populair doen?



Niet helemaal waar, net toen ik bij jullie stand aan het kijken was naar de maxxyz demonstratie op dat moment (herinner je de vraag over de visualizer snelheid mbt aantal koppen?) begon de lezing over lichtontwerpen in dat zaaltje. Daar ben ik dus naartoe geweest, en toen dat eindelijk (vond het niet zo heel boeiend) afgelopen was was het alweer tijd om door de rijden naar de Plantagestudio's dus ik heb gewoon geen tijd gehad om er goed naar te kijken! Vond trouwens dat er van Martin tenminste lekker veel personeel was om het een en ander uit te leggen dus wat dat betreft alle lof hoor, volgende keer beter dan maar?  :Smile:

----------


## DJ_Robin

> citaat:ik weet niet in welk jaar jij leeft ....
> Maar die 2 dingen bestaan al wel wat langer hoor.



Die TC digitale EQ bestaad nog niet , hij is nog niet eens leverbaar , op de beurs was hij nog niet eens volledig operationeel , maar ik denk dat jij hem al een paar jaartjes in je rack hebt zitten [B)]
Dat de MH3 al een tijdje bestaat , wist ik al. Maar niet idereen heeft de luxe deze dingen al meteen bij de release te kunnen zien. Jij schijnbaar wel , maar voor mij was dit de 1e x dat ik ze in het echt zag , i.p.v op een foldertje.

M.V.G

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> [brVond trouwens dat er van Martin tenminste lekker veel personeel was om het een en ander uit te leggen dus wat dat betreft alle lof hoor, volgende keer beter dan maar?



Dank je..., mail of bel me voor een vrijblijvende demonstratie van de nieuwe spots en/of de MaXXyz

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door R. den Ridder_
> zelf heb ik niet de mogelijkheid gehad om deze beurs te bezoeken, stond de GrandMA Micro er al in een definitieve productieversie?
> Den kzelf dat dit een tafel is die erg veel waar bied voor zijn geld, geloof net zo duur als bijv. een LICON, met toch een beetje meer functionaliteiten.



Bij mijn weten is die Licon 4000 euri's (tenminste als je die JB lighting bedoelt).. dan komt een Grandma toch lekker in de buurt..
zag er geinig uit die micro (idd bij rolight).

(een ultralight is voor mij helaas onbetaalbaar :Frown: )

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LuxProDeo_
> 
> Ben wel geen fan van de MA knoppen, die klikkers met een verhoogd vakje erop, maar da's mijn mening, er zullen vast mensen zijn die erbij zweren boven de pc stijl knoppen van de compulites en de hogs.
> 
> LuxProDeo



Helemaal mee eens; knoppen van MA zijn echt minder lekker dan hog/compulite. WEL is het zo dat het niet kapot te krijgen is... Wat betreft de micro; niet doen...Het numerieke toetsenbord is weggelaten, en proggen op enkel een touchscreen is een drama... Neem dan een ultra-light... Het misverstand dat software van micro niet compatible is klopt trouwens niet (heb ik op veel plekken horen zeggen vandaar). Heb met Olivier van MA staan kletsen, en die belooft (!) dat showfiles zonder tussenkomst zullen werken op grootste tafels uit GrandMA range. Verder zijn ze daar bezig om matrix-software te schrijven, waarbij je tot een paar duizend spots kan assignen, en vervolgens gewoon bitmap afbeeldingen kan laten zien in je lichtgrid... Ideaal bijv. als je text wil laten zien (simpel lettertjes knippen plakken etc.)

Goed bezig die duitsers...

Nu nog ff maxxyz seminar om te checken of de Deense markt net zo ver is  :Wink:

----------

